

"Why Pi?" - Knuth's 16th Annual Christmas Tree Lecture - michael_dorfman
http://scpd.stanford.edu/knuth/index.jsp

======
michael_dorfman
In the opening moments of the video, Knuth announces that he had recently sent
off to the printers (on the same day) the final volume of his Selected Papers
series ("Selected Papers on Fun & Games") and Volume 4A of "The Art of
Computer Programming."

